

2011 CWE/SANS Top 25 Most Dangerous Software Errors - mdup
http://cwe.mitre.org/top25

======
ExpiredLink
Seems to be a comprehensible list.

> _[5] 76.9 CWE-306 Missing Authentication for Critical Function_

> _[6] 76.8 CWE-862 Missing Authorization_

Take a look at the sprawling REST articles and postings on the internet. How
many of them even address authorization and authentication?

